# Provo UT to St. George UT via US 89



## bjrider (Apr 16, 2007)

Looking for info (good places to stop, eat, camp, etc.), on riding US 89 from Provo UT to St. George UT. We'll be supported by family members in a motor home and plan on taking 6 days to do it.


----------



## khm (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm curious about this too. Anyone out there ever ride this route?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*A little*

My wife and I did a self supported loop though the National Parks and did the southern 1/4 or so of the route a couple years ago. Hwy 89 in parts has a wide shoulder and is safe riding. Other parts have no shoulder and 65 MPH limits. Seems to be a popular truck route so beware. If you have on road support, you should be OK. We had trouble finding food on a Sunday.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh my - I think that first section up Spanish Fork Canyon will be nasty. I woould consider getting shuttled to Thistle and start riding there. However, my only experience with this is driving to Moab - not biking it.


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

*I'd think twice*

89 is very dangerous in spots. I live in Ephraim and will not ride it. When I ride on Sat, I drive to a county road and ride it. We just lost a guy yesterday. Terrance, a correctional officer at the Prison, getting ready for the SL Century. He was a strong accomplished rider. The crash was violent, 10:55am with very little traffic on the road. But with narrow shoulders and high speeds for autos, it's not a good mix. The spots that are bad from Provo to St George are too numerous to mention. The place where he was hit had a narrow shoulder but not the traffic load the some parts of 89 have. So, IMO I wouldn't consider it one of the more dangerous sections of 89....but it is still 89. 

http://www.sanpetemessenger.com/news4-25-07_1.html


----------

